# LA pharma t3 (cytomel) doesage



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i got some of these a while ago, started off on 25mcgs (1/4 of a pill) and tapered upto 100. diet is in check and i was loosing weight , 45 mins cardio on morning and 45 mins on a night.

but the introduction of the t3 had no effect, temp was normal, no sides etc, so i upped to 150 mcgs:eek: still no sides, and temp still 36.4. should i up to 200??? this seams at tad excessive, but maybe thats what its gonna take to get this **** working.

i took a reasearch chem version before and had same problem.

maybe i tolerated t3 well??


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Im using 25 mcg a day at the mmnt and can feel it slightly with a slight increase in body temperature and its making me harder rather then go up to 200 i wouldnt even be taking that much!!!! I'd try another brand a friend of mine came back from tailand with several la pharma bits for him self and none of them were up to much and all seemed very under dosed ai am using Cynomel by aventis at the mo


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

maybe its bunk then.

honestly dont feel a thing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your Temp will not necessary rise with T3 it does with Clen but not with T3 the only way you can tell definitely is to get bloods done but i would say that you might have a high thyroid level naturally....


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

LA Pharma products are definitely under-dosed and in some case contain the wrong ingredient (a friend lab-tested Oxandrolone tabs that resulted containng Stanozolol&#8230; much cheaper raw material).

Personally I even think that they use Levothyroxine instead of T3 (easy to find and import compared to T3 and TA3).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you know there T3 is underdosed because they have been tested or you are assuming because the Var tabs where winny??

can you post the lab test for the var up please


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

"T3-being-T4" is pure speculation from my part. Not so much because of LA's ethics, but mainly because I know the difference between importing TA3 or T3 compared to T4 in Thailand.

Lab test, will need to ask it. Will post once I get it


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

T3 is easy enough to import, and T4. Or am i missing something here.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've also heard not very good reports about la pharma, but I haven't used it myself and don't generally listen to others "reports" unless they are from people i trust.


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

LA Pharm is made in Thailand. The guys that run LA have a factory in Samutprakarn, no license for manufacturing human medicine, but as long as they have a fluid-bed-granulator and a tablet press...

Importing T3 into the country requires a special permit since GSK has priority rights over it (Thai FDA is the most complicated I know).

Importing TA3 needs a new FDA application since it was never imported before in the country. Not only is this time costly, but you have to justify and show where the raw material goes/gets use for.

Importing T4 is easy, more than 10 companies applied for it in the past 10 years. To detour part of it or even to trade it is much more easy (not many questions asked).


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

Robsta9: got your message, but cannot reply until I have at least 20 posts (uk-muscle rule... a smart one I'd say!). Hope you're a patient boy


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

well the research chem t3 that i origionally ordered came yesterday so i took a much lower dose (50mcgs) and i woke in mad sweat in the middle of the night, deffo feel alot hotter today and my temp was 37.2 thi morning.

im gonna stay on this stuff and bin the la pharma gear


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> your Temp will not necessary rise with T3 it does with Clen but not with T3 the only way you can tell definitely is to get bloods done but i would say that you might have a high thyroid level naturally....


i got my thyroid checked a couple of years ago and it was fine. also if i did have high thyroid levels then wouldnt i be lean?? im naturally fat and have to work hard to stay lean.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

La Pharma products well some off them cant be that bad because my mate used the cyponate they had amd he had huge gains was really sucessful


----------

